# Pogona henrylawsoni



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

Here are some pics of my pogona lawsoni pair.









the male


















the pair together









the female

Are these guys commonly kept in the states or where ever you may live?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

They look nice how much do these go for???How big do they get?


----------



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

I paid 50 euro thats about 65 dollar a piece for them. They get 11 to 12 inch max.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Pretty cool, i bet they feel funny with those lil spikes


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

nice lizards


----------



## merks91 (Feb 13, 2007)

pretty lil things!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

blazednosferatu said:


> Pretty cool, i bet they feel funny with those lil spikes


the spikes are actually soft.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

they look like bearded dragons are the relitives or something?


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

cool pics


----------



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

Yep there a kind of "dwarf" bearded dragons


----------

